# Angle Jig



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you made one of the Dado jigs, see link below,,, and you just got the email Tip from RWS today in your Email for Cutting A Dado On An Angle, you can make this quick jig add on jig and use it with the dado jig on the router table, just pop in the 1" brass guide in your router table and take the Dado jig and flip it over and drill the holes into the dado jig for the 1/4" dowel pin ,and drill a 1/4" hole in for the carr.bolt and the lock knob ,drop it in a counter bore hole so it's flush on the bottom of the jig, see drawing below....

NOTE***use the end without the stop block, on the dado jig for the add on jig.... 


Email from RWS today ▼ tips and tricks 
http://routerworkshop.com/angledado.html

Dado Jig ♥
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2711-dado-jig-plunge-router.html


Bj 


==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool Bj. Still need to make one of those Dado jigs! Thanks for the post!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey , thanks, might as well use one jig for both jobs
and putting in anges on the router table can be tricky without a jig like the one Bob and Rick came up with 


Bj 




challagan said:


> Cool Bj. Still need to make one of those Dado jigs! Thanks for the post!
> 
> Corey


----------

